# Making My Marriage Great Again



## SeattleWill (Aug 8, 2018)

Married 35 years. Still learning.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Married exactly thirty five days.
I have it all figured out.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

SeattleWill said:


> Married 35 years. Still learning.


I would start by trying to figure out how and when it lost it's greatness.


----------



## SpinyNorman (Jan 24, 2018)

I will wish you luck and refrain from sarcastic comparisons to the originator of a very similar slogan.


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

Married 26 years and praying it wont be another 26!


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

You can leave your hat on, or so I tell my fedora rocking wife (of 26 years, to keep somewhat on topic).


----------



## Violet28 (Oct 4, 2018)

Andy1001 said:


> Married exactly thirty five days.
> I have it all figured out.


:lol::rofl::smnotworthy:


----------

